# Amare Sucks at Defense Because...



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

He's never been taught!

"Just having a defensive coach for the first time in my career is going to help," Stoudemire said. "I've never been taught defense in my whole career. To now have a coach that actually teaches defense and teaches strategies and knows positioning and posture and how to guard different plays is going to be helpful. I'm going to take it as a challenge, accept the challenge and try to improve as a player."

Asked about Stoudemire's remarks, Woodson said, "I'm not going there with you guys. I think Mike D'Antoni is a great coach. He does a number of wonderful things on both ends of the floor. Amar'e is entitled to his opinion but I think every coach in this league is a great coach. It's not an easy job by no means."


Thoughts? lol

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nba-b...ms-nobody-ever-taught-him-214916043--nba.html


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

He just needed Tyson Chandler to show him the way!


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Amare knows which end of the court the max contracts are at.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Krstic All-Star said:


> He just needed Tyson Chandler to show him the way!


This is what I came in here to say. Tyson will be the best defensive coach he could ever ask for. If Amare is willing to listen, he will tell him what to do while he is actually on the floor with him.


----------

